# Favorite packaged cookies?



## SoVerySoft (Aug 30, 2006)

View attachment 8956​
Mine would be Geneva, by Pepperidge Farm. Altho I pretty much love ALL Pepperidge Farm cookies - these are my faves. What about you?


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 31, 2006)

A local bakery makes these huge cookies that are four servings apeice. Mostly famous for their pink frosted sugar cookie, Granny B's almost makes a huge soft Oreo-Like cookie:


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 31, 2006)

Keebler Grasshoppers. You can't beat fudge and mint.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 31, 2006)

My original favorite packaged cookie, prior to my Granny B's discovery, was also supposedly made by a granny: Grandma's Homestyle Fudge Chocolate Chip. My college girlfriend and I nicknamed these "Super Duper Fudgy Wudgy" and when the vending machine at my dorm was stocked, we'd buy'em all!






_Note: They're best when nuked for 15 seconds._


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 31, 2006)

Of course, prior to that, I would wait impatiently every spring for a girl in green to come knocking at my door selling these:


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 31, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Of course, prior to that, I would wait impatiently every spring for a girl in green to come knocking at my door selling these:


I prefer Thin Mints but the Grasshoppers have to tie me over until cooki drive time. Really good if you freeze'em, bite a small piece off, and dunk in milk.:eat2: Yummy!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 31, 2006)

Mrs. Field's special - oatmeal raisin with nuts! Yummicilious.

I also like thin mints and, well, everything mentioned on this thread so far.

Oh! Another good one: Girl Scout somoa cookies.


----------



## Brandi (Aug 31, 2006)

What are packaged cookies? lmao I'm so joking!

I rarely buy prepackaged anything, no I'm not bragging at all, just very conscious of what chemicals and such are put into my food.

But I am in love with the hershey cookies...all of them!! 

http://www.hersheys.com/cookies/home.asp


----------



## CuteyChubb (Aug 31, 2006)

I love double stuft Oreos and Pepperidge Farm Verona Strawberry cookies. :eat2:


----------



## jamie (Aug 31, 2006)

I have a cookie weakness, sorry for the long list:

Nutter Butters
Pepperidge Farm Chessmen
Vanilla Wafers
Oreos
Danish Wedding cookies
Lemon Spritzers

and my current favorite - Newmans Own Double Chocolate Mint cookies. They are small chocolate cookies with mint chocolate chips. They are cool in your mouth and then the just melt. Swoon.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 31, 2006)

This is very odd, but I can't really think of any non-Girl Scout packaged cookies I like. I used to like Archway macaroons and their low-fat (!) oatmeal cookies with a smidge of raspberry in the middle. But it's been ages since I've bought any.

I'll give a shout-out for Murray oatmeal cookie dough, though. Available in the rare grocery store and even in some health food stores, though I haven't the vaguest why. Supremely buttery. Best oatmeal cookies ever. Make ya wanna slap yo momma.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 31, 2006)

Cookies are one of those things I don't like all that often, but when I crave 'em, I usually get my SIL and I a bag of Double Stuffed Oreos. Delicious.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 31, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Cookies are one of those things I don't like all that often, but when I crave 'em, I usually get my SIL and I a bag of Double Stuffed Oreos. Delicious.



Ahh..new topic idea!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 31, 2006)

As of last weekend, it's Dulce de Leche Oreos. Limited edition. None better.


----------



## toni (Aug 31, 2006)

my favorite cookies are mint chocolate covered oreos
they are soooooooooooooooo good! :eat1:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 31, 2006)

Hmm, tough one. I guess I'd have to say Nutter Butters since I crave (almost) all things peanut butter! After that, Pecan Sandies and Archway Iced Oatmeal.
But actually, I'm not much of a cookie fan or cake for that matter but pie and ice cream are a completely different ballgame!!!


----------



## fatkid420 (Aug 31, 2006)

Personally I am a huge fan of Girl Scout Cookies, the mint ones are my fave.


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 31, 2006)

(LU?) le petit ecolier extra dark chocolate biscuits or the hazelnut flavored ones. It's very good quality chocolate and I love the contrast of flavors between the bitter chocolate and the sweet, buttery biscuit. 

Also have a fondness for nutter butters.


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee (Aug 31, 2006)

Dulce de Leche Oreos
Chocolate Covered Oreos
Peanut Butter Oreos
Golden Oreos
and anything peanut butter or with macadamia nuts in it. I guess you could call me a nut freak. I looooooooooooooooooove nutty tasting cookies, candies, anything.


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Aug 31, 2006)

My favorite packaged cookies:

Nantucket and Sausalito Pepperidge Farm 

Pepperidge Farm Mint Milano

Pecan Sandies

The new Hershey's Reeses cookies - orgasmic!

Girl Scout Samoas (the coconut - caramel - chocolate ones)

YAY! Cookies!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Aug 31, 2006)

These short breads, girl scout peanut butter puffs, and the Samoas.


----------



## Friday (Aug 31, 2006)

Definately Walkers Shortbread for me too. And Pecan Sandies, Pepperidge Chessmen, Samoas and anything else buttery rich. Mother's (or was it Archway) used to make a wonderful coconut cookie that was crisp rather than soft like a macaroon, but I've not seen them in years.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 1, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Hmm, tough one. I guess I'd have to say Nutter Butters since I crave (almost) all things peanut butter! After that, Pecan Sandies and Archway Iced Oatmeal.
> But actually, I'm not much of a cookie fan or cake for that matter but pie and ice cream are a completely different ballgame!!!



alkoiwuejjalkjsuxdjf! I forgot Nutter Butters! Oh the Shame!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 1, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> alkoiwuejjalkjsuxdjf! I forgot Nutter Butters! Oh the Shame!


Ah, but which one? The sandwiches or the patties? I prefer the latter but wouldn't think of turning down the former for a second.


----------



## lovesUsman (Sep 1, 2006)

My hubby and I were at Target today and found a most unusual cookie while we were getting somthing to drink. They were called Red, White, and Blues--a sugar cookie dough with dried cranberries, blueberries, and white chocolate chips. Amazingly enough we restrained ourselves to only one cookie and split it....delicious! It was an Otis Spunkmeyer's.

I am an avowed cookie freak. I had a relative who worked as a food chemist at the Nabisco HQ in northern NJ, and would bring home all kinds of samples and products-in-the works in these generic looking boxes. That was so cool. 

I don't discriminate when it comes to cookies. As much as I adore the super-premium brands, I'm more than happy to chow down on dollar store vanilla wafers or those almond cookies that come in the pink box. I think the only type of cookie that I really dislike are sugar wafers, as I find them very artificial-tasting....kind of like circus peanuts.

If I HAD to narrow things down to a fave, I'd have to say Archway. Huge, soft, and in all of those comfort-food flavors. Their Christmas cookies are especially good. When I was a kid, Archway made a Christmas cookie called "Merry Mints"--a shortbread-type cookie with butter mints mixed right into the dough.....orgasmic!  To my dismay, Archway discontinued Merry Mints in the late 80's....I was devastated, and to this day I still search the cookie aisles in vain every Christmas, hoping against hope Archway will bring them back.


----------



## jamie (Sep 1, 2006)

lovesUsman said:


> When I was a kid, Archway made a Christmas cookie called "Merry Mints"--a shortbread-type cookie with butter mints mixed right into the dough.....orgasmic!  To my dismay, Archway discontinued Merry Mints in the late 80's....I was devastated, and to this day I still search the cookie aisles in vain every Christmas, hoping against hope Archway will bring them back.



You have given me a new holy grail to quest for... thanks


----------



## Esme (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm in BIG trouble. I recently (today) discovered I live near a Pepperidge Farm outlet store.:shocked: 

They have a new line of chocolate cookies. At least they're new to me.

Right now I'm eating _Marbella_ chocolate cappuccino cookies. HEAVEN! :eat2:


----------



## AppreSheAte (Sep 1, 2006)

Thin mints would be probably my favorite.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 1, 2006)

tagalongs. i have never encountered another cookie that does what tagalongs do to me. it's seriously like, a hypnotic trance. i start out with a full box in front of me, everything goes dark for a few moments, and when i snap out of it they're gone and i'm mysteriously elated and smudged with chocolate. 
i've honestly considered asking the girl scouts whether they bake the heroin right into the cookies, or just sprinkle it on top at the end.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 9, 2006)

Pepperidge Farm "Tahiti" cookies, which are sort of like a Pepperidge Farm Lido, only with coconut in the cookie batter (two coconut cookies with a layer of chocolate sandwiched in the middle). Tahitis are found only in PF's chocolate cookie collection. I need to get a petition going in the hopes that PF will one day package them separately.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I like many that have been mentioned here already (Nutter Butters, Vienna Fingers from time to time, a Doublestuff maybe...). But generally I like more local store varieties. We have a local market (about 25 mins from me) that has pretty damn good toffee cookies... yum!!!! 

But I also really, really like these, which I suspect most of you have never had the pleasure of having because even though they've been around for over 50 years, they're still mainly only available in/around New England (apparently as far out as PA and maybe as far south as DC). They sell them in little convenience stores and sometimes at a sub shop or something... they come in tiny little 3 packs, and some places you can get them for 2/3 packs for a dollar. They're delish!

Peggy Lawton Choco-Chip


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 9, 2006)

A friend told me he loves Mystic Mints and I realized I forgot to mention them here. I love them too!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Sep 10, 2006)

View attachment 9427


Another one of those very local things. Usually found only in the Low Country. They are a very sugary crisp cookie made with sesame seeds. 

I confess I am a crunchie cookie person.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 10, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> View attachment 9427
> 
> 
> Another one of those very local things. Usually found only in the Low Country. They are a very sugary crisp cookie made with sesame seeds.
> ...



me toooooooo. I don't like soft cookies!! And those sound devine!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Sep 10, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> me toooooooo. I don't like soft cookies!! And those sound devine!


 
The Benne are just one of the flavors they do... there is also lemon, pecan, and ginger, they are all very very very crisp..........<sigh> they are about the only thing I miss from living there.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 10, 2006)

Oh, you can't get them now? See how much I know about the "low country"? lol

If you can't get these cookies, I guess we don't need to be friends anymore. What would be in it for me?


----------



## Weejee (Sep 10, 2006)

Mallomars! Do they make them anymore. I'm yearning for a box. :eat2: 

Weejee


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 10, 2006)

Weejee said:


> Mallomars! Do they make them anymore. I'm yearning for a box. :eat2:
> 
> Weejee



Yes, they make them, but not during the warm months. Too hard to transport. You should see them again by October, I think.


----------



## Indy (Sep 11, 2006)

Love Dove's toffee cookie! Also Trader Joe's import's these great little square lemon layered cookies from Switzerland...can't think of the name but they come in a bright yellow bag yummy!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 11, 2006)

Indy said:


> Love Dove's toffee cookie! Also Trader Joe's import's these great little square lemon layered cookies from Switzerland...can't think of the name but they come in a bright yellow bag yummy!




ohh! I will have to try them! And speaking of TJ's - their triple ginger snaps are great. I bring the tub to work and people can't stop eating them.


----------



## Weejee (Sep 12, 2006)

Ahhh, LEMON!:wubu: :eat2: :wubu: 

I adore anything lemon: even 3 or 4 lemons in my ice tea!

And ginger snaps. I have a recipie that will knock your socks off. A very tall, skinny woman gave it to me for Christmas. Mmmmm:eat1: :eat1: Tiime for lunch!

Weejee


----------



## Tooz (Sep 12, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Peggy Lawton Choco-Chip


OMFG! I miss those soooo bad! I always stocked up when I went to Stop n' Shop back in my Massachusetts days.

*_*


----------



## missaf (Sep 12, 2006)

Girl Scout


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 12, 2006)

I admit that I was too lazy to read this whole thread, but even if I had, it wouldn't change my favorites:

Keebler Sandies (sans pecans)
Archway frosted animal cookies
The frosted sugar cookies with a half inch of frosting and sprinkles that come in the clear plastic box in the bakery at Kroger and Wal-mart that I can't remember the name of (NOT the store brand)
sugar wafers (no brand in particular, and only the vanilla, not the strawberry or chocolate flavored)
fig newtons
lemon coolers
nabisco shortbread

I recently found a package of Kroger brand CARAMEL DIPPED shortbread. They are truly food of the gods.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 12, 2006)

Weejee, give me that recipe for gingersnaps! I just got a 99 cent bag of em, outside of the chocolate world, they are my favorite.
Trader Joe's has a version that has fresh ginger in it, SPICY YUM!

I don't usually buy cookies that cost over a dollar. I like those cheap-o striped shortbread cookies, and the free Mrs. Fields mini cookie tins we get from ordering office supplies.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 14, 2006)

No other packaged cookie comes close.


Brenda


----------



## lovesUsman (Sep 15, 2006)

The mention of TJ's reminds me of a cookie called---correct me if I'm wrong--"Stroopwafels" (???) It's a round wafer cookie with caramel in between, sized just right to balance atop a cup of hot coffee or tea. Supposedly you let them sit on top of the hot cup for a minute or two so the caramel gets nice and gooey--then enjoy! 

I've had them before, but they never lasted long enough for me to enjoy them with my tea! :eat2:


----------



## ThisIsMyBoomstick (Sep 15, 2006)

hmm i like chunky chips ahoy, its chunky! like ME!  

and those keebler soft batch cookies ^_^


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 15, 2006)

lovesUsman said:


> The mention of TJ's reminds me of a cookie called---correct me if I'm wrong--"Stroopwafels" (???) It's a round wafer cookie with caramel in between, sized just right to balance atop a cup of hot coffee or tea. Supposedly you let them sit on top of the hot cup for a minute or two so the caramel gets nice and gooey--then enjoy!
> 
> I've had them before, but they never lasted long enough for me to enjoy them with my tea! :eat2:



Oh my GOD, I JUST had those about 2 weeks ago with Eclectic_Girl and FAJohnny. They were reliving some youthful Dutch memories or some such nonsense. hahaha  

As for the cookies... eh, I don't know, didn't really dig them too much, seemed a bit flavorless. 

I have recently enjoyed chocolate covered Hobknobs (from UK).... but can only eat 2-3 with milk before it's just too much of everything.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 10, 2007)

So I posted here a few months back saying I don't really buy cookies, and it's true, because they're not good.

That was before Matt's Chocolate Chip cookies were found by me.






SO GOOD! chewy, chocolately, just good.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 10, 2007)

Thin Mints...frozen or not, I could eat boxes and boxes of them.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 10, 2007)

Good lord.... I discovered these this summer..... Reese's cookies by Hershey's..... I was eating them daily by the boxful..... sheer heaven.....


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 10, 2007)

NUFF SAID................


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 10, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> NUFF SAID................



Is that a cookie in Pete Townsend's hand in your sig pic? 

View attachment pt.JPG


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 10, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Is that a cookie in Pete Townsend's hand in your sig pic?





That's WINDMILL..............WINDMILL!!!!!! :huh:


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 10, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> That's WINDMILL..............WINDMILL!!!!!! :huh:



Nabisco Windmills?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 10, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Nabisco Windmills?




NOW CUT THAT OUT!!!! LMAO:batting:


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 10, 2007)

Ah, OK.  

View attachment B0005ZYSF8.01-A2BF95SJ3X97HC._SCMZZZZZZZ_.jpg


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 10, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Ah, OK.



YOU MADE ME SNORT - NOW THAT'S ENOUGH!!:wubu:


----------



## CrankySpice (Feb 20, 2010)

I <3 reviving old threads!

I went in search of a packaged cookie thread and was delighted to find one. I discovered an amazing little cookie today, called Biscoff in the US and Speculoos in Europe. The US website: www.biscoff.com

I was searching for a cookie that was light, crisp, and flavorful to keep by my computer for when I need a little something to tide me over between meals. These are something like a crisp gingersnap, but lighter and sweeter and I believe flavored mostly with cinnamon. I'm newly in love with them.


----------



## Captain Save (Feb 21, 2010)

If I make the classic mistake of shopping while hungry, these have been known to jump into my basket while I'm not looking, sometimes in groups.

As punishment for running up my grocery bill, they're consumed swiftly and without mercy. They vanish much faster if my coffee cup is full and egging me on. In fact, just writing about these things is threatening to inspire a late night shopping trip.

I think I need professional help.
 

View attachment cookies.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 21, 2010)

Captain Save said:


> If I make the classic mistake of shopping while hungry, these have been known to jump into my basket while I'm not looking, sometimes in groups.
> 
> As punishment for running up my grocery bill, they're consumed swiftly and without mercy. They vanish much faster if my coffee cup is full and egging me on. In fact, just writing about these things is threatening to inspire a late night shopping trip.
> 
> I think I need professional help.




I am assuming you could only find a pic of the soft baked cookies as we all know the crispy cookies are the REALLY good ones 

I agree that Pepperidge Farm cookies are one of the best packaged brands out there.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 21, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> I am assuming you could only find a pic of the soft baked cookies as we all know the crispy cookies are the REALLY good ones
> 
> I agree that Pepperidge Farm cookies are one of the best packaged brands out there.


 

<nods head> yes crispy cooks are the good ones....


----------



## Captain Save (Feb 21, 2010)

Hahahaha! 


Ordinarily I might agree with you about the crispy cookies, but I've learned that the Soft Batch is better for hiding the crumbs and crunching sounds of the two package binge with coffee. You can get away with a lot at work if you don't give yourself away, right? :eat2:

Is hiding bad behavior another sign that I need counseling?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 21, 2010)

Captain Save said:


> Hahahaha!
> 
> 
> Ordinarily I might agree with you about the crispy cookies, but I've learned that the Soft Batch is better for hiding the crumbs and crunching sounds of the two package binge with coffee. You can get away with a lot at work if you don't give yourself away, right? :eat2:
> ...



hmmmm you have an excellent point. And if you need counseling I believe we should join you and make it group counseling. I have the same issues with stealth eating. And I know I am not alone here!


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Feb 28, 2010)

I like Biscoff, too- but when I want light, crisp and flavorful, it's Jules Destrooper brand for me!

http://www.destrooper.be/products/overview/en?PHPSESSID=3460b28b5ec642dcfe72344548aa4c7d

Their Almond Thins and Ginger Thins are crispy flavor perfection. How I'd love to find their whole line. It's way too easy to put out a box of these when you have a friend over for dinner and devour the whole thing. And I love that the almond or ginger slices make little windows in the cookie. Mmmm.

One caveat- their Butter Crisps are wonderful, but avoid the Butter Crumble- they look similar on the package, so it's easy to do accidentally. The Crisps are very dense compressed crunchy butter laden sugar... but the Crumbles are a weird mealy texture. Sometimes here in the states they go by different names, too- but if the name says Waffle in it, avoid! Yes I know the good one looks like a waffle, too. But it never says so on the box. 



CrankySpice said:


> I <3 reviving old threads!
> 
> I went in search of a packaged cookie thread and was delighted to find one. I discovered an amazing little cookie today, called Biscoff in the US and Speculoos in Europe. The US website: www.biscoff.com
> 
> I was searching for a cookie that was light, crisp, and flavorful to keep by my computer for when I need a little something to tide me over between meals. These are something like a crisp gingersnap, but lighter and sweeter and I believe flavored mostly with cinnamon. I'm newly in love with them.


----------



## CrankySpice (Feb 28, 2010)

QuasimodoQT said:


> I like Biscoff, too- but when I want light, crisp and flavorful, it's Jules Destrooper brand for me!
> 
> http://www.destrooper.be/products/overview/en?PHPSESSID=3460b28b5ec642dcfe72344548aa4c7d
> 
> ...



Ooooo...thanks for the tip on the Jules Destrooper. I will have to see if I can find them around here!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Since I've already answered this thread several times since it was started in 2006, I've come to the conclusion that I lied.

My favorite cookie has always been Oreo.


----------



## Twilley (Mar 1, 2010)

There are these generic chocolate-chip cookies my dad used to buy, they were really thin and had an almost salty flavor, but they were my crack for a while. Seriously, I would end up going through the entire box in one sitting if I wasn't paying attention...


----------



## Tracy (Mar 1, 2010)

Famous Amos Chocolate chip & pecan dipped in coffee. Yummy! :eat2:


----------



## KuroBara (Mar 2, 2010)

CrankySpice said:


> I <3 reviving old threads!
> 
> I went in search of a packaged cookie thread and was delighted to find one. I discovered an amazing little cookie today, called Biscoff in the US and Speculoos in Europe. The US website: www.biscoff.com
> 
> I was searching for a cookie that was light, crisp, and flavorful to keep by my computer for when I need a little something to tide me over between meals. These are something like a crisp gingersnap, but lighter and sweeter and I believe flavored mostly with cinnamon. I'm newly in love with them.



I'm glad to see these are available for purchase. I had them on Delta Airlines as the snack, but had never seen them in stores. They are awesome!! Thanks for the link!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 3, 2010)

I discovered these at Rite Aid a couple of months ago and I buy them pretty often. They're so good and they only cost a dollar. I thought the cheap price would be an indication of the taste and quality but I was so wrong. They don't taste cheap at all, they're actually really really good. 

And, Pepperidge Farm pretty much owns the title of Best Cookies EVER. They can't do wrong, I've never tasted a bad PF cookie. I'll take 'em all.


----------

